# Reel suggestions



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Getting two new rods (pier rod and noodle rod) and looking for options on spinning reels. Mainly for kings with the pier rod and steelhead with the noodle.
On my eagle gt rod (pier rod), I have a shimano sedona.
Suggestions? My preference is shimano but open to others.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

what about Mitchell 300xe series. I don't thing the gold series Mitchell was as good rated wise. i got the Mitchell 300xe and it last my salmon season out. although i do know shimano is tough to beat. shimano's are great reel no if and or butts about it...i think i paid $42 for my Mitchell 300xe. the other reel i would think off is a shimano "Sahara" series i think they sell for about $80 seen a few for about $50 at here and there. any ways best of luck.....


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

not sure what your budget is but pflueger trion's and presidents are good reels from what i have been hearing.... i do got a trion but it a panfish version and has lasted better then the abu cardinal 401i i bought at gander. the abu the bail wire fell out of it wile fishing for crappie had to epoxy it back together so it would work. any ways pfluegers, shimano, and mitchel's have been good to me... i am just surprised no one has replied to this thread other then me? or are they hoping you will wish in one hand and crap in the other and see what gets filled first? any ways just surprised more have not said any thing... lol's


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Ive read reports that salmon have just destroyed the drag in pfluegers. If true, I would not buy one.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm a shimano guy, my sahara has done nothing but good for me, even gets dunked quite a bit, but drag is nice and smooth, 2500 for steelhead

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

CMR said:


> Ive read reports that salmon have just destroyed the drag in pfluegers. If true, I would not buy one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My Phlueger reels have handled the salmon just fine now for a few years, but the reel that fell apart a couple of weeks a go with a salmon on the other end was a Cabelas Tournament ZX, and I'd never buy another Cabelas branded product, as replacement parts are not easy to come buy.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> My Phlueger reels have handled the salmon just fine now for a few years, but the reel that fell apart a couple of weeks a go with a salmon on the other end was a Cabelas Tournament ZX, and I'd never buy another Cabelas branded product, as replacement parts are not easy to come buy.


Which pfluegers do you have?

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

The one that's one step above the President. Medalist?

I can't say I've fought 100's with it, but I would guess 30-40 that I've had on for differing lengths of time. It's been just fine.


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

On my salmon rod I have a Shimano Symetre 3000, gets the job done for $90 on Amazon.
Here's a POV video of the Symetre vs a 40" king http://youtube.com/watch?v=3fkSqF-5Jo4


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> The one that's one step above the President. Medalist?
> 
> I can't say I've fought 100's with it, but I would guess 30-40 that I've had on for differing lengths of time. It's been just fine.


Mgx supreme?

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

CMR said:


> Ive read reports that salmon have just destroyed the drag in pfluegers. If true, I would not buy one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have a Supreme that started make noise after salmon number 7. I usually use Shimano and had 2nd thoughts about switching brands. Won't happen again.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

CMR said:


> Ive read reports that salmon have just destroyed the drag in pfluegers. If true, I would not buy one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



could be pfluegers are bad like i said i only heard about the pflueger on hear being good. but were they the bad ones 2012 -2014 models? i ended out with four or 4x Mitchell's the 300xce's the older models to be exact for salmon/steel head. i know the shimano Sahara reels are built like tanks. but was not sure if you wanted to spend the 80 per reel times how many you need. also have things changed for the pfluegers? by the way Mitchell has a new reel out i have not tried yet the Mitchell "pro" 300 reels i think there selling for $69.99. keep in mind it is new for 2014 and i have not used it yet! so it is not know if it will be any good... any ways at least people are getting back with you now.....any ways best of luck....


----------



## The RodFather (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sure I'll be the minority here, but I use a lot of quantum smoke reels. They have served me really well. I have on on my steelhead rod, and it has never let me down. It's also extremely light, without ever feeling like its gonna come apart on me, even on big runs. You never feel the frame flex like on some of the other really lightweight reels.


----------



## NoFish (Dec 30, 2010)

I have been using pfluegers presidents for three seasons or maybe four seasons. Nothing but good things to say. I have three 6740's and three 6735's. The 6740's usually have power pro braid for kings. Lot's of big kings, the drag has worked with no problems. I also use the 6740's for summer carp, no problems. 
That said all these would have been purchased in 2009 and 2010.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

CMR said:


> Getting two new rods (pier rod and noodle rod) and looking for options on spinning reels. Mainly for kings with the pier rod and steelhead with the noodle.
> On my eagle gt rod (pier rod), I have a shimano sedona.
> Suggestions? My preference is shimano but open to others.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


on the pier, are you looking to cast lures or fish bait?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Spoons from pier.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

For casting, I've been using a older Advantage (maybe 150 bucks)for about 4 years. Very tight quiet, and reliable. It replaced a Diawa about ten years old, after years of abuse....


I've got an old Exceler which I've kept for guests and kids, about 60 bucks. I could fish it, if I hadn't already fished the other.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I like a reel that will hold at least 200 yards of 8 pound mono, not too big, and is around 50 bucks. I use the Okuma Avenger ABF30, not my favorite reel to use but its the right tool for the job and have fished the far out troughs when others went else where.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...ctLoad;cat104793480;cat104760180;cat104837580


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

The more and more I do some research, the more I'm thinking a Okuma Trio. Very impressed with the reviews. Wouldnt get the high speed model (orange colored one), since it would be for casting spoons and stickbaits.


Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

My bait reels are mostly okuma's

I like'm; better than my Shimano baitfeeder, and at half the price. But I think the trio has a graphite body, and it would be light, but not tight.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Zebco Cardinal 4. Ebay, every day. Helluva drag. Don't get the C6. The 4 is a much better reel.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

llpof said:


> My bait reels are mostly okuma's
> 
> I like'm; better than my Shimano baitfeeder, and at half the price. But I think the trio has a graphite body, and it would be light, but not tight.







Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JDfisher70 (May 17, 2012)

Old school - Daiwa SS1300 or SS1600


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

JDfisher70 said:


> Old school - Daiwa SS1300 or SS1600


 

I have caught dozens of fish on my Daiwa SS 700 and had held up including a 24.5 pounder that towed my kayak around for 15 minutes on PM Lake this year. It is as solid as the day I bought it in the late 80s! I got the Daiwa SS 1300 last year and is now my go to pier reel and kayak reel. The SS series have spools that are designed for looong effortless cast needed on the piers and their drags are the best I have seen. I have used Shimano Stradics in the past but I prefer the reliability and simplicity of the SS. 
They are not as smooth as many of the reels today but Daiwa has kept producing these reels for 25 years for a reason. Very solid reels with extremely smooth powerful drags. The 1300s lined with 15#-20# braid is more than enough for salmon.


----------



## JDfisher70 (May 17, 2012)

flyfish25 said:


> The 1300s lined with 15#-20# braid is more than enough for salmon.


My 1300 with 15# power pro is a dream to fish with. I have a collection of "modern" reels in a cardboard box that will never get used again.


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

their are tons fo good reels but the best reels would be shimanos that are made in japan, most of the shimanos sold now are made in different countries and tend to be really ******. they even started making some of their top brands in other countries like Korea and china which are all junk


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

flyfish25 said:


> I have caught dozens of fish on my Daiwa SS 700 and had held up including a 24.5 pounder that towed my kayak around for 15 minutes on PM Lake this year. It is as solid as the day I bought it in the late 80s! I got the Daiwa SS 1300 last year and is now my go to pier reel and kayak reel. The SS series have spools that are designed for looong effortless cast needed on the piers and their drags are the best I have seen. I have used Shimano Stradics in the past but I prefer the reliability and simplicity of the SS.
> They are not as smooth as many of the reels today but Daiwa has kept producing these reels for 25 years for a reason. Very solid reels with extremely smooth powerful drags. The 1300s lined with 15#-20# braid is more than enough for salmon.


used to baitfish 1300's loved them. I've still got a 700, but its loaded with 6 mono for whitefish and smallmouths. The idea of kings on it, well it's hard to picture.


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

llpof said:


> used to baitfish 1300's loved them. I've still got a 700, but its loaded with 6 mono for whitefish and smallmouths. The idea of kings on it, well it's hard to picture.


I would not advice using the 700 for pier fishing for kings- as it does not hold enough line. It is not too bad on a kayak fishing as the yak getting dragged around serves as the drag for the most part. One of my older Shimano failed on me one year and ended up using the 700 with 10# Power Pro for trolling for kings as my second rod and was really surprised how well it worked. I have used it for pier fish blues in FL also. With that said, the 1300 is way better suited for larger fish- way more capacity and 15 pound drag..


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Those model Daiwa are just too damn much money, especially if you look @ something like the Okuma Trios, every Okuma I own (and I am a Shimano fan-boy) has a great drag on it - I have a pair of Okuma RTX-30S (hint-hint) that weighs a whopping 6.6Oz and takes 170YDs of 8lb mono.
I would suggest the RTX30/RTX40 to look @ CMR, great reel for under $99


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Okuma-RTX...Bearings-6.0-1-6-lbs-225-yds-Size-30/22794916

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Okuma-RTX...earings-6.0-1-10-lbs-230-yds-Size-40/22794908

$67-$69 online @ Walmart....
Decent pricing on Ebay also.

Best,
RAS


----------

